# Is LG E2240T 22" LED Monitor Good?



## bala_cpu (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi to all here, going to get a 22" inch monitor as new year gift from my parents, is the lg E2240T monitor good?, the dealer told me the price as Rs 9300, is that ok? My budget is 8.5k only(actually thought of lcd) but now extending the budget for this monitor , is this monitor worth buying? I dont want anything beyond 22 inch.... Suggestion pls


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

checkout DELL ST2220L and Samsung P2250
both are arnd 8.5k more or less,..


----------



## bala_cpu (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info mates, that LG monitor is the only available thing in the store, so have to go with it..... Received my gift jus now!!  Is there any sorts of tests to make sure the monitor is working good??


----------



## Suvrojit (Jan 1, 2011)

pls tell me if this monitor is good, bcoz currently i have LG W2243T 22" LCD and wanted to buy this E2240T but isn't arrived in kolkata, so how does ur monitor fare, will i replace my monitor for this model since i want an led...
Also try UD Pixel to test ur screen(google it)


----------



## bala_cpu (Jan 1, 2011)

as far as now i dont see any problems with this monitor, when compared to my friends samsung 22inch lcd, it has a very bright contrast ratio, and viewing angles are much better than samsung, i can view it from almost all the direction...


----------



## Suvrojit (Jan 1, 2011)

try to see your monitor preferably a dark scene with your head a bent down from bottom...do you see blackish or faded colour on top?


----------

